# Does this sound like Depersonalization or psychological brain Damage?



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel numb minded, dettached from reality, Feel invisible, transparent, feel like a different person, lost my sense of self and identity, cant connect with myself/body, cant connect with people, slightly emotionally numb, head feel like its in the clouds, cant connect with my surroundings, Memory loss, scared of my reflection in the mirror, Going through life but not taking part or experiencing anything at all, Feel lost & Empty, withdrawn from reality, Scared of this never going away, Blank mind, Dream like state and trance like state. All these feelings started after I took crystal meth for the first time with a friend after a night out of drinking. I snorted only half a gram and this was my first and last time on planning in doing the drug. This all started during the comedown of the drug and they have never went away. They are 24/7 and never going away anytime of any day. Ive had a CT scan and an Eeg test done and both have came back clear. Ive been to a neurologist and he done a few brain tests with me and he is 99.9% sure that I am not brain damaged, but I still fear some sort of damage whether its paychological or physical damage im very scared. I Have been on Vensir XL 150 mg (anti-depressant) it has only helped with my mood but has never taken these feelings im quite scared. I have read up on depersonalization and my symptoms seem to fit but im still scared tht something is damaged or unfixable. I am a 21 year old male and my life has been awful and i cant go abour my daily routine or do anything. I have been to a psychologist and he is very sure my brain isnt damaged and that I have dwelled on these feelings and ruminated around them for so long that I have prolonged them and im worrying about them so much, but I find it hard not to think that the drug has damaged some part if my brain im so scared and worried. I have read a lot of stories online where they have felt like me for years on end and it hasnt went away at all. The past 6 months have been terrible for me and feel that my life is coming to an end because if this. What do you guys think this is? Does it sound like ill have this forever? Do you guys think there could be some sort of psychological damage done here or what do you think it could be, if yous know tell me how to get rid of it Thanks


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

If everything came back clear its very most likely just psychological damage / anxiety / DPDR. I think you already got some good advice from the other topic you posted.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like it could be dp. You don't know how many people have stories that start with "I only did the drug once"

a therapist or psychiatrist would be able to run some tests for dissociation, there are a couple survey interview type things, therapist would also help you develop skills and tools to be able to deal with the feelings


----------

